# Before and after DP/Depression...wow



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

This honestly shocked me. Before depression/anxiety/DP; I was a very happy person. Loved sports, people... and life. Here's a before picture

*6 months ago*










That was me 6 months ago, playing basketball at the courts with my dog. I was a little bit chubby, but nothing to stress over.

Now, this next one is after depression/anxiety/DP. This was taken today. I was trying to take a new photo for my Facebook and I couldn't believe how broken I looked... I was in shock.

*Today*










It's really sad what depression and DP can do to a person. I would love to be happy like I was in the above picture again. From the time span of 6 months between those two pictures, I've lost 30lbs; rarely smile... the life has been sucked right out of me. My eyes look so lifeless, I keep losing weight to a dangerous point. Since Depression/anxiety/DP I weigh 157lbs at the age of 18, and I'm 5'9. I should try and get back up to high 160s, but it's so hard for me to eat now-a-days. Although, 6 months ago I weighed 186lbs, I wasn't fat, but I wasn't skinny like I am now. People are in shock when they see me, they don't know that I'm not trying to diet though. I hate this lol


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow dude. I feel the same way. I'll look in the mirror and my eyes just look so lifeless and dead where once they made me look like I was full of energy, joy and confidence. The severe symptoms of DP/DR and severe anxiety have decreased but depression, brain fog and a general feeling of being emotionally distant from my loved ones persists. I try and cope by putting on a calm expression and a faint half-smile, basically I try and hide the depression to keep others from feeling uncomfortable/asking questions I don't want to answer.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

atleast you have a basketball playing dog


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

sonnl said:


> atleast you have a basketball playing dog


Yeah, he's pretty damn cool. He's no Air Bud, but he's fun to play 1v1 with.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

razer777 said:


> Wow dude. I feel the same way. I'll look in the mirror and my eyes just look so lifeless and dead where once they made me look like I was full of energy, joy and confidence. The severe symptoms of DP/DR and severe anxiety have decreased but depression, brain fog and a general feeling of being emotionally distant from my loved ones persists. I try and cope by putting on a calm expression and a faint half-smile, basically I try and hide the depression to keep others from feeling uncomfortable/asking questions I don't want to answer.


Yup, I feel you man. I feel you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw Daniel I'm sorry : (

Er heres a cyber hug *hug* <3

You're still beautiful.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

kandeeee said:


> Aw Daniel I'm sorry : (
> 
> Er heres a cyber hug *hug* <3
> 
> You're still beautiful.


I think kandeeeeeeeeee and Daniel C would be a good match


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's me before










Here's me after


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

It did it to me too.

Here is me before just a few weeks before dp:









Me at the worst of my dp:









But here is the good news. Here is me now, almost 11 months into dp and feeling like 85% better


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's me before DP, and taking Yaz to keep the pmdd depression at bay, though this is a fake smile and I could very well be DP'd.I want to post these to prove that you can't really tell most of the time. Fake smiles, pale skin, and bags under the motionless eyes don't always signify DP. I think we like to believe that it's superficially detectable because we feel so alone and undetectable in our day to day lives with DP and DR.
My link

My link

And this is what happens when you get DP/DR!!...
My link
Hahaha, yea...but seriously. You can't tell I'm DP'd, maybe drunk.lolMy link

My link

My link Pretty normal, wide-eyed and goofy. But DP'd ouutt and drunk.

This is one of the more obvious ones, i think.My link


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Here's me before DP, and taking Yaz to keep the pmdd depression at bay, though this is a fake smile and I could very well be DP'd.I want to post these to prove that you can't really tell most of the time. Fake smiles, pale skin, and bags under the motionless eyes don't always signify DP. I think we like to believe that it's superficially detectable because we feel so alone and undetectable in our day to day lives with DP and DR.
> My link
> 
> My link
> ...


Wow, you're pretty! lol


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks!lol but do you see my point?


----------

